# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Phuket wird getestet....

## schiene

Ok,oftmals wird im TV viel übertrieben aber das was in dieser Sendung geschildert wird haben mir auch Bekannte
welche Ende 2012 auf Phuket waren geschildert.Dreck,stinkendes Wasser,teilweise verkommene Hotels,massenweise Baustellen,TukTuk Preise viel zu hoch.
Fazit von ihnen:Nie wieder!!
Hier die Reportage von Vox TV in 3 Teilen
Hilfe, mein Urlaub geht baden! - Folge 3: Thailand

----------

